# Cost of New Kitchen



## LByrne

I am looking at buying a house but just wanted to consider the price of getting a kitchen replaced.  I have a budget of 6K but wondering what kind of kitchen I would get for that price?  I don't really want to go to likes of ikea etc and would like to go to a kitchen company but wondering would they laugh me out of the place with a 6K budget..

I like the layout of the kitchen just really want to change doors and work top and also the sides that are on display?  It is an L shaped kitchen..


----------



## Blackrock1

what is in situ, could you have it painted to freshen it up and get a new work top installed? 6k wont go very far for a whole new kitchen


----------



## LByrne

It is currently an L shaped, the doors are in bad shape so would need replace and I don't like the colour.. what are the price range of cash and carry kitchens?  I don't need appliances or wiring etc or a sink.. so 6K wont get me much? :-(


----------



## Clonback

Just got a 2.85m linear kitchen with worktop and no white goods 3,000 euro


----------



## LByrne

no white goods?  where did you get this kitchen if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Clonback

A supplier based in Cavan .


----------



## PaddyBloggit

If the carcasses are ok, I'd just replace the doors and get the units painted. Replacing the worktop wouldn't cost a fortune either.


----------



## Hollygolightly

I recently got a quote of less than €4000 from Woodies for kitchen presses and worktops.   Cost would obviously depend very much on the size of kitchen/number of presses, as well as the quality you want - they stock a range of types for different prices.    You would need to go there with an idea of the measurements of your kitchen and a rough idea of what you want.

(I have no connection with Woodies,  I am looking at replacing my kitchen and it was recommended by a friend).


----------



## noproblem

The cash and carry and suchlike doesn't include fitting so you'll have to allow for that. Depending on the size, difficulty, sizing, etc, you can add anything from €750 to €5k + for fitting.


----------



## dogfish

If you want to keep the cost down you can replace the doors yourself.    I was able to do it myself over the weekend.   Shopped around and got the doors for a standard kitchen here [broken link removed].   Not sure on the price but the most expensive door was 50 euro and this went less than 20 for some.    I just went in with the sizes of each door and they drilled holes for the hinges.  You can get a template to drill the holes for the handles.   I cant remember the exact price but it was no more than  1000 euro and I replaced the handles.


----------



## XMarks

Cash and Carry kitchens have good reviews and they are inexpensive.

Similarly I have heard great things about woodworkers.ie

You would easily get a decent kitchen in either of the above for your budget.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

XMarks said:


> Cash and Carry kitchens have good reviews and they are inexpensive.



Not from my experience. I wanted a basic/standard/no frills L shaped kitchen for a holiday home and they quoted me €5,200.

This didn't include the cost of white goods.

I also didn't like Cash & Carry's approach - all the hidden extras added up and they pestered me for weeks to go with them (by email and phone)

In the end, as it was a holiday home, I decided to build it myself - all in it cost me about €2k (€3k if you include the cost of white goods).


----------



## Leo

LByrne said:


> It is currently an L shaped, the doors are in bad shape so would need replace and I don't like the colour.. what are the price range of cash and carry kitchens?  I don't need appliances or wiring etc or a sink.. so 6K wont get me much? :-(



I did my whole kitchen with solid oak doors for less than 6k, but I did all the work myself. The woodworkers site lists prices for carcasses, doors, and worktops, etc., so you'll geta good idea of budget from there.  If you only want to replace the doors, then 6k should be more than enough unless you have some non-standard sized cabinets that might require some custom cabinetry work.


----------



## michaelm

LByrne said:


> I like the layout of the kitchen just really want to change doors and work top and also the sides that are on display


If you're in Dublin/Meath/Kildare area then try First Class Kitchens.  They recently changed counter tops and built a breakfast bar for me, having previously done wardrobes and sitting room units.  I found the prices to be good and the work is first class.


----------



## amtc

I've seen nice ones from kitchen fit and design. Guy is called gerry feery. No connection, just saw one he did for my friend. Wasn't dear

My friend's dad owns Prestige kitchens in d12. She has a lovely new kitchen done this year...it was present so no idea how much


----------



## Charley

6k should be more than enough if you are only changing the doors and worktop.  Did the rounds of some kitchen places recently,  Ikea were slightly cheaper but their fitting charges are so high that you don't necessarily save anything.  Can't remember 100% but I think their cabinets are slightly different depth or there was something like that, where they don't allow the same depth for pipework that most kitchen companies do.
Also, make sure everything is included in your quote as some kitchen companies don't include the cost of upstands and backsplashes in their initial quote (and price for them separately when your kitchen is installed)
Best to get a few quotes as some are better at suggesting ideas than others.  I was told something wasn't possible by one company but for the next company it was no problem, so do some legwork before you start.
Also, some of them wanted payment in full up front a few days before the start date which made me nervous in case they went bust or something. I was beginning to think that was the norm but not all places will insist on this so make it clear that you only want to pay a deposit and instalments if that is important to you.


----------



## Shallow Hal

Jebus...the recession is well and truly over!!
€6,000 for a kitchen,with no white goods,worktops or sink!!
I might just dust off my tools and get back in that game,
If your changing carcasses be sure that they're 18mm all round including backs,the days of having 3mm hardboard backs are well gone,i've fitted kitchens for friends and family since i packed up that they've sourced from some of the companies mentioned and honestly they're complete rubbish,
As poster dogfish mentioned,Noyeks are a good company for doors,i dealt primarily with them and found them resonably priced,
If changing worktops try and get someone to fit them using the worktop mitre system as opposed to worktop joiners,a bit more work involved but much neater,
You never mentioned dimensions,just an L shape design.

Hal.


----------



## volaine

LByrne said:


> It is currently an L shaped, the doors are in bad shape so would need replace and I don't like the colour.. what are the price range of cash and carry kitchens?  I don't need appliances or wiring etc or a sink.. so 6K wont get me much? :-(



If you are ok in DIY then you could replace the doors by yourself. There are several tutorial videos on youtube.It would be of more help if you could mention the dimensions of the kitchen.


----------



## renpro

When purchasing a kitchen it's important to understand the people selling you a kitchen in most cases have no experience fitting a kitchen, when a person with little experience designs your kitchen and then puts a quote together the chances are many will miss items on your quote, they may give you the wrong size doors for your carcasses (Not a big deal unless the doors have a 4 week waiting time & you live close to your kitchen supplier). 

If both the customer and the sales person don't understand fully everything involved with kitchens, including the fitting of kitchens then mistakes and sometimes costly mistakes can happen. 

 You get what you pay for in the price of your kitchen and if a kitchen is slightly more expensive from one supplier to another then you may be paying for the expertise.  

 If you buy a kitchen cash and carry from any supplier, take it away with you and then pay a kitchen fitter to fit it and he prices you for fitting only, not supply and fit and you are missing anything for your kitchen he won't be running around for the parts for you, you'll be doing that yourself.   If your kitchen supplier / designer messes your order up from the get go, then you'll have a kitchen fitter sitting in your kitchen waiting on you and the kitchen supplier to tell him what units goes where if that's a waste of a day for the fitter or the plumber / gas registered installer or the electrician you'll be paying that cost.  

Personally speaking I do sell kitchens, I care about being competitive, I don't care about being cheaper than another supplier.  I'm happy that when I sell a kitchen to the retail customer they get a great price and they get everything they need, the correct items and the correct amount so as it doesn't cost them more in time with trips to a kitchen supplier on multiple occasions or with higher installation costs due to poor preparation by both the kitchen supplier and the retail customer.


----------



## galway_blow_in

if kitchens can be bought for as little as suggested above , im surprised anyone gets their units painted


----------



## S.L.F

galway_blow_in said:


> if kitchens can be bought for as little as suggested above , im surprised anyone gets their units painted



True.

The thing is the quality of the doors and cornices, pelmets and such.

If you have shaped MFD which is wrapped with a plastic it looks good for a few years but if you get any scratches or cuts anywhere it is just a matter of time before the wrap falls off.

Seasoned solid wood with preservative and finished with a water resistant finish in my view is the best to go for.


----------



## galway_blow_in

S.L.F said:


> True.
> 
> The thing is the quality of the doors and cornices, pelmets and such.
> 
> If you have shaped MFD which is wrapped with a plastic it looks good for a few years but if you get any scratches or cuts anywhere it is just a matter of time before the wrap falls off.
> 
> Seasoned solid wood with preservative and finished with a water resistant finish in my view is the best to go for.



thats whats in our house , were planning to get it painted by a well regarded specialist , im guessing its a few grand however , know a couple who got a regular painter to paint their kitchen and it really doesnt look convincing , im hoping to replace hinges and knobs too


----------



## S.L.F

galway_blow_in said:


> thats whats in our house , were planning to get it painted by a well regarded specialist , im guessing its a few grand however , know a couple who got a regular painter to paint their kitchen and it really doesnt look convincing , im hoping to replace hinges and knobs too



Could strip it and get it sprayed.


----------



## peemac

We were quoted approx €1500 for repaint by specialist for average size kitchen - L shape 14ftx12ft

Higher cost of €1800 if we were going with dark colour. Probably would mean extra coat.

Thought it was reasonable - no spare cash at moment though.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

We're in the process of getting a new kitchen. It's financial terrorism unfortunately...€28,000 for the kitchen and €10,000 for the appliances.


----------



## galway_blow_in

Gordon Gekko said:


> We're in the process of getting a new kitchen. It's financial terrorism unfortunately...€28,000 for the kitchen and €10,000 for the appliances.



heard of plenty of folks spending 40 k on a kitchen , women have expensive tastes


----------



## Gordon Gekko

galway_blow_in said:


> heard of plenty of folks spending 40 k on a kitchen , women have expensive tastes



Too true!

To be fair, we're delighted with it.

I've a client who just spent €100k on one!


----------



## galway_blow_in

Gordon Gekko said:


> Too true!
> 
> To be fair, we're delighted with it.
> 
> I've a client who just spent €100k on one!



you would need to be working on wall st to splash that kind of cash but i suppose you mix with a lot of wall st types


----------



## delfio

galway_blow_in said:


> heard of plenty of folks spending 40 k on a kitchen , women have expensive tastes



They may have expensive materialistic  tastes but I wonder how many of these women have the skills to dish up a tasty morsel in their shiny new expensive kitchens


----------



## Gordon Gekko

delfio said:


> They may have expensive materialistic  tastes but I wonder how many of these women have the skills to dish up a tasty morsel in their shiny new expensive kitchens



To be fair, my Mrs is an awesome cook.


----------



## galway_blow_in

returning to this thread , we got another quote for the painting of our kitchen this evening , it just occurred to me afterwards , why would someone get a kitchen painted if its cheaper to simply replace existing doors ?


----------



## housebound

We had our kitchen painted by a company a few years ago for €700 and they did a fantastic job....prices have increased though in the past few years as popularity for painted kitchens has grown.

Alot of people would rather get their kitchen doors painted as they like the style of the ones they have already just not the colour/finish of them and also perhaps the door quality of their existing kitchen is better than replacing with cheap doors. granted if you already have a low range kitchen then it makes sense to just replace the doors but if you have a decent quality higher range kitchen then it might be better to get it painted.

Also people might think its awkward to source the various door sizes they have and would have to get the other parts of the kitchen around the doors painted to match the new doors anyway. They might need someone to fit the new doors.....etc etc they might be getting other parts of their house painted so to get a painter in to do the job on the existing kitchen seems like less hassle.

After seeing how easy it was to have our kitchen painted and more importantly after obtaining a ridiculous quote to have a kitchen painted in a house we were selling...I have since painted that kitchen in our other house myself and saved myself the €1000.


----------



## Bronte

I've just got a kitchen replaced.  For a rental property.  The units from B&Q cost 2K, extractor and new cooker with ceramic top included. Brown shaker doors.  The labour, pulling out old kitchen, plastering, painting, putting in new kitchen etc cost 4K.  Hopefully that will last 20 years and I'll be happy with that. If it were a kitchen for myself I'd have gone for wooden doors and a granite worktop.  Can't believe that anybody would spend 100K on a kitchen unless the doors were made of gold.


----------



## Slim

A colleague recently painted her kitchen doors and carcass. Cost her €200 plus a couple of days of her time!


----------

